# Lens Rentals Teardown of new 70-200 f/2.8 IS III & comparison with Mk. II



## traveller (Aug 29, 2018)

For all those wondering what had changed:

https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/20...ons-of-the-canon-70-200mm-f2-8-is-ii-and-iii/

[EDIT: In case you can't be bothered to read the whole article, I'll summarise it for you: the paint colour has changed and according to Canon, there is an anti-fingerprint coating on the front and rear element. Take home: if you can find a good deal on the Mark II, buy it!!!!]


----------



## MrFotoFool (Aug 29, 2018)

I wish they had changed the paint color to black!


----------



## Click (Aug 29, 2018)

Thanks for sharing, traveller.


----------



## brad-man (Aug 29, 2018)

Thanks for posting this. As a previously happy owner of an EF 70-200 f/4L IS, EF 70-200 f/2.8L IS ll and an EF 100-400 L IS, I have been feeling a bit downtrodden lately since 3 of my favorite lenses have recently become "old." It is heartening to see that one of my favs still has some life left in it. Granted, a new paint job would be welcome, since pounding tent stakes and beef steaks has taken its toll, but optically the lens is still magnificent. It's nice to see that it hasn't been left behind...


----------

